
China Telecom using poisoned internet routes to suck up internet traffic - JackFaker
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/26/bgp-pop-mitm.html
======
JackFaker
earlier post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18325220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18325220)

